# Music That Reminds You of Halloween



## Zombie-F

Are there any songs out there that automatically make you think of Halloween?

Whenever I hear anything off of Type O Negative's "October Rust" or "World Coming Down" discs, I'm automatically taken there.

Likewise, if I ever hear Blue Oyster Cult's "Don't Fear the Reaper" I get that chill up my spine that makes me think of the day.

What about you?


----------



## Doctorthingit

"Werewolves of London" by Warren Zevon
"Nature Trail to Hell in 3-D" by Weird Al Yankovic
"Little Red Riding Hood" by Sam the Sham & the Pharoes
"The Ballad of Dwight Frye" by Alice Cooper
"Thriller" by Michael Jackson
"(Legend of) The Headless Horseman" by Bing Crosby
"Wrapped in Plastic" by Marilyn Manson
"My Day at the Ocean" by Imani Coppola
Toccata & Fugue in D Minor by Johan Sabastien Bach (did I come anyone near spelling that correctly?)


----------



## Sinister

_Feed My Frankenstein-_*Alice Cooper* 
_Number of the Beast-_*Iron Maiden* 
Anything by *Midnight Syndicate* or *Type O Negative.* 
_Bark at the Moon-_*Ozzy Osbourne* 
_Evil Eyes-_*Dio* 
_Voo Doo-_*Black Sabbath* 
_Help Me I'm in Hell-_*Nine Inch Nails* 
_I'm Your Boogeyman-_*White Zombie* 
_Deep-_*Danzig* 
_I Put a Spell on You-_*Marilyn Manson*


----------



## Omega

_Slayer-Bloodline_ 
_Coal Chamber-Untrue_ 
_Type O Negative-Bloody Kisses(A death in the Family)_ 
_Nine Inch Nails-Perfect Drug_ 
_Marilyn Manson-Cryptor Chid_ 
_Metallica-For Whom the Bell Tolls_ 
_Ludwig Van Beethoven-Moonlight Sonata_ 
_Modeste Moussorgsky-Night on Bald Mountain_ 
_Iommi feat. Henry Rollins-Laughing Man in the Devil Mask_ 
_Bahaus-Bela Lugosi is Dead_


----------



## Doctorthingit

"No One Lives Forever" by Oingo Boingo
"Spooky" by Classics IV
"Evil Woman" or "Strange Magic" by ELO
"Ben" by Michael Jackson
"Three Little Fishies" by Kay Kyser & His Orchestra
"Mister Bonestripper" by Damn Yankees
"Pet Sematary" by The Ramones
"He's Back (The Man Behind the Mask)" by Alice Cooper
"Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me" from _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_
The funeral (Heather Chandler, Kurt & Ram, Heather Duke) score pieces from _Heathers_
Almost everything by Nina Hagen


----------



## claymud

don't fear the reaper- blue oyster cult
the Raven- Alan Parsons project
War of the Worlds- Jeff Wayns and Orson Wells
Ghostbusters theam
Tubuler Bells- Mike Otfeild (Okay yes thats the theam from the Exorcist but still)


----------



## SpectreTTM

What "No Monster Mash "?

By Bobby Boris Picket


----------



## dougspaulding

Thriller - MJ
Werewolves of London - Zevon
Theme to Halloween - John Carpenter


----------



## SpectreTTM

Toccata & Fugue in D Minor - Johan Sabastien Bach 
Modeste Moussorgsky-Night on Bald Mountain 
Funeral March Of A Marionette
Danse Macabre 

Black Magic Woman - Santana
Don't fear the reaper- Blue Oyster Cult
"Spooky" by Classics IV
Thriller - MJ

Ghostbusters I theme - Ray Parker Jr.
Tubular Bells- Mike Otfeild
Theme From Halloween - John Carpenter
The Munsters theme - 

I Put a Spell on You - Screamin' Jay Hawkins (Blue Jeans Commercial)
The Witch Doctor
They Are coming to take me away - Napoleon XIV 
Monster Mash
The Music from Disney's Haunted Mansion (Grim Grinning Ghosts)


----------



## claymud

Do you know who did the grim grinning ghosts for Disney?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Music by Buddy Baker and lyrics by F. Xavier Atencio

"voices are that of the Mellow-Men, a kind of barbershop quintet who worked for Disney on multiple occasions"

http://themeparks.about.com/cs/disneyparks/a/hmsong.htm
http://www.grimghosts.com/secrets/MajorFX.html

I love this song. I have a Disney Land Haunted Mansion CD.

Very Nice.


----------



## claymud

oh... I thought the one they had on that disk was the Version BNL did....


----------



## SpectreTTM

Bnl??


----------



## claymud

Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Adcurium

*Halloween songs*

I actually make a 'Halloween Mega Mix' CD each Halloween to give to my friends. Just a few songs that I've included in the past and haven't been mentioned yet:

Red Right Hand - Nick Cave
Loverman - Nick Cave
Hanging Garden - Cure
The Vampire Song - Concrete Blond
Panic - Smiths
The Creeps - Social Distortion


----------



## colinsuds

Well, anything by Evanescence!!!!!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

Danse Macabre - Saint-Saens
Funeral March of a Marionette - Gounod
In the Hall of the Mountain King - Grieg
Isle of the Dead - Rachmaninov
Mephisto Waltz - Liszt
Night on Bald Mountain - Mussorgsky
Pictures at an Exhibition - Mussorgsky
Ride of the Valkyries - Wagner
Symphonie Fantastique (4th and 5th movements) - Berlioz
The Devil’s Trill - Tartini
The Sorcerer’s Apprentice - Dukas
The Water Goblin - Dvorak
Toccata & Fugue in D Minor - Bach
Dracula - Philip Glass/Kronos String Quartet


----------



## Sinister

Forgot to add that almost anything by *Bauhaus* has that evil Halloween vibe.


----------



## colinsuds

I know this is an uber old thread but i figured id resurect it mauahhahaha lol. ANyway here is my list-

1.This is Halloween-Nightmare b4 christmas
2.I put a spell on you-bett midler (hocus pocus)
3.Do they know its Halloween-NHPIA
4.Haunted-Evanescence
5.Time Warp-Rocky horor picture show
6.Thriller-MJ
7.Phantom of the opera
8.Monster Mash]

well here is my top fav's how about you?


----------



## The Mortician

On the Dark Side - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band

That song gets into my head and I can't stop playing it over and over again in my mind - then I find a happy place and the voices cease for the moment


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Midnight Syndicate of course. I guess that's obvious.


----------



## NickG

Last year on halloween eve we went to go to the local walmart after dining-out w/ my family who had both drove in and flown in for the occsaion to pickup our pumpkins and carve them that afternoon, and there were none to be fond. We called around, and found that there were some in the walmart in Nashville so my sister and I drove out there to get some, on the trip she played a CD by a new-to-her artist that she really enjoyed, and since then the artist has become one of my top-3 favorite musicians. Whenever I play stuff by her it reminds me of that 10:00pm "pumpkin run" on halloween eve.

Musician: Loreena McKennitt
album: The Book of Secrets.
genre is celtic / folk.


----------



## grapegrl

I already see quite a few of my favourites already in the thread so here they are plus a few more:

_Danse Macabre_ - Saint-Saens
_Funeral March of a Marionette_ - Gounod
_In the Hall of the Mountain King_ - Grieg
_Night on Bald Mountain_ - Mussorgsky
_The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ - Dukas
_Toccata & Fugue in D Minor_ - Bach
Type O Negative's _October Rust_ album
_Don't Fear the Reaper_ - Blue Oyster Cult
_Dead Man's Party_ - Oingo Boingo
_Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone Soundtrack _- John Williams
Lee Blaske's _Immortal Kiss of the Vampire_ album


----------



## KryptKittie69

Harold Budd's album THE BLACK PEARL is PERRRRFECT for Halloween.
There's a track called LATE OCTOBER. Quiet dreamy piano/synth music.
I LOVE IT this time of year!!!


----------



## edwood saucer

Just one - Don't Fear the Reaper...

I really enjoy the Ghastly Ones "An Haunting We Will Go" and am playing it as the theme to my haunt this year - but it dosn't automatically make me think of Halloween like Reaper does.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Gwar!


----------



## writer93

I agree with edwood Saucer. I love Dont Fear The Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult. Really reminds me of Halloween for some reason. Probably because it was used in the movie, " Halloween."


----------



## Death's Door

Monster Mash
Tubular Bells
Pet Semetary
Thriller
Rocky Horror's Time Warp & Transvestite song
Dragula
Werewolf of London
Sppoky
Purple People Eater
Bad Moon Rising
Witchy Womon
Haunted House
Dark Shadows Theme
Halloween Theme
Abracadabra
X Files Theme
I put a spell on you
Lil Red Riding Hood
Mannheim Steamroller Halloween
The Blob
Dead Man's Party


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So many of those listed above but like many others "Monster Mash" makes me smile all year round.


----------



## Dreadnight

If I'm in the car and they come on the radio? Thriller #1, Monster Mash #2, then Werewolves of London and Bad Moon Rising in no particular order.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Basically any song by Bloc Party reminds me of Autumn in general.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

SpectreTTM said:


> Music by Buddy Baker and lyrics by F. Xavier Atencio
> 
> "voices are that of the Mellow-Men, a kind of barbershop quintet who worked for Disney on multiple occasions"
> 
> http://themeparks.about.com/cs/disneyparks/a/hmsong.htm
> http://www.grimghosts.com/secrets/MajorFX.html
> 
> I love this song. I have a Disney Land Haunted Mansion CD.
> 
> Very Nice.


Trivia note: He is also the original voice of Tony the Tiger.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Da Weiner said:


> Monster Mash
> Tubular Bells
> Pet Semetary
> Thriller
> Rocky Horror's Time Warp & Transvestite song
> Dragula
> Werewolf of London
> Sppoky
> Purple People Eater
> Bad Moon Rising
> Witchy Womon
> Haunted House
> Dark Shadows Theme
> Halloween Theme
> Abracadabra
> X Files Theme
> I put a spell on you
> Lil Red Riding Hood
> Mannheim Steamroller Halloween
> The Blob
> Dead Man's Party


OMG! I can't believe someone listed The Blob! Now I'm whistling that tune all over the office :googly: My wife cracks up whenever I start singing it. Gotta add that to my 'Working on projects-mix' cd.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

I just thought of another one. It's not quite Halloween themed, but *'People are Strange'* by The Doors always puts me in the spirit (rim-shot).


----------



## Hauntiholik

I know all of has been mentioned:

Midnight Syndicate
Nox Arcana
Music from any of the Harry Potter
Music from Hocus Pocus
The theme to Charlie Brown....

and last but not least Toccata & Fugue in D Minor. That's my ringtone on my phone. I think of halloween everytime it rings.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntiholik said:


> I know all of has been mentioned:
> 
> Midnight Syndicate
> Nox Arcana
> Music from any of the Harry Potter
> Music from Hocus Pocus
> The theme to Charlie Brown....
> 
> and last but not least Toccata & Fugue in D Minor. That's my ringtone on my phone. I think of halloween everytime it rings.


CHARLIE BROWN! yes! :jol:


----------



## IshWitch

Dang!

I don't see anything that I can add!

Bravo!
Well Done!

(....starts cross checking cd's for any missed tunes....)


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

I have AOL instant messenger at work, and I use it to listen to XM Radio. I just found that XM has a Halloween channel. It's awesome!


----------



## Spooklights

Did anyone mention Vince Guaraldi's "Great Pumpkin Waltz" (From the Charlie Brown Halloween special)?


----------



## meestercranky

I do a monthly podcast and the theme this month is (what else) Halloween! Do drop by and have a listen! I'd appreciate your comments.

http://tinyurl.com/pgrqy


----------



## BobC

Hey all, anything by the band Tool makes me think of Halloween. There freaky music videos with weird claymation just makes me think of Halloween everytime I listen or hear the band. I build alot of my props while listening to heavy metal it inspires me for some reason. Anyone else do this? :jol:


----------



## IshWitch

meestercranky said:


> I do a monthly podcast and the theme this month is (what else) Halloween! Do drop by and have a listen! I'd appreciate your comments.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/pgrqy


Thank you! I'm enjoying it right now!


----------



## HibLaGrande

"They're Coming to Take Me Away" 
"Witchdoctor"
"Clap for the Wolfman"
"Bad Moon Rising"
"Monster Mash"
"Purple People Eater"
"Self Control"
"Thriller"
"Blue Moon"

Oh sooooo many to really list.


----------



## TNathe

love potion #9


----------



## DeathTouch

One that really makes me think of halloween is "Come little children."


----------



## Papa Bones

The Legend of Wooly Swamp by Charlie Daniels. 
I've only actually heard a cover of this by an obscure country band called Smokin Armadillos, and the way they do it, it's not really a song except for the chorus. More like a ghost story set to music.

The Legend of Wooley Swamp 
Well, if you ever go back into Wooley Swamp, 
Well, you better not go at night.
There's things out there in the middle of them woods 
That make a strong man die from fright. 
Things that crawl and things that fly 
And things that creep around on the ground.
And they say the ghost of Lucius Clay gets up and he walks around.

[Chorus]
But I couldn't believe it. 
I just had to find out for myself. 
And I couldn't conceive it 
'Cause I never would have listened to nobody else. 
And I couldn't believe it.
I just had to find out for myself 
There's somethings in this world you just 
can't explain.

Spoken:
The old man lived in the Wooley Swamp way back in Booger Woods.
He never did do a lot of harm in the world, 
But he never did do no good
People didn't think too much of him
They all thought he acted funny
The old man didn't care about people anyway
All he cared about was his money. 
He'd stuff it all down in mason jars 
And he'd bury it all around
And on certain nights 
If the moon was right
H e'd dig it up out of the ground. 
He'd pour it all out on the floor of his shack 
And run his fingers through it. 
Yeah, Lucius Clay was a greedy old man
And that's all that there was to it.

Cable boys was white trash
They lived over on Carver's Creek. 
They were mean as a snake 
And sneaky as a cat 
And belligerent when they'd speak. 
One night the oldest brother said, 
"Y'all meet me at the Wooley Swamp later
We'll take old Lucius's money 
and we'll feed him to the alligators."

They found the old man out in the back 
With a shovel in his hand, 
Thirteen rusty mason jars 
was just dug up out of the sand. 
And they all went crazy 
And they beat the old man,
And they picked him up off of the ground. 
Threw him in the swamp 
And stood there and laughed 
As the black water sucked him down.

Then they turned around 
And went back to the shack 
And picked up the money and ran. 
They hadn't gone nowhere 
When they realized 
They were running in quicksand. 
And they struggled and they screamed 
But they couldn't get away 
And just before they went under
They could hear that old man laughing 
In a voice as loud as thunder.

And that's been fifty years ago 
And you can go by there yet. 
There's a spot in the yard 
In the back of that shack 
Where the ground is always wet. 
And on summer nights 
If the moon is right 
Down by the that dark footpath,
You can hear three young men screaming. 
You can hear one old man laugh.

[Chorus]

Charlie Daniels The Devil Went Down to Georgia and The Devil Comes Back to Georgia could also fit the Halloween theme.


----------



## claymud

Spanish Train, Don't pay the Ferryman- Chris DeBurg
Don't fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult
The Raven- The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## sparky

MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE all year long!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Soundtrack for queen of the damned didnt like the movie but the music does it for me


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

ALL THE GODFLESH ALBUMS...
That was all I played, before I bought the M.S. collection.


----------



## pyro

Godsmack


----------



## Wraith

There is a band out of CA called SPF1000 and their whole album puts me in that fall/halloween/horror movie kind of mood! It's called SPF1000 Witchhunt. If you look them up on myspace you can hear some of their stuff. My favorite is Haunted House remix because they mix in the ghosthosts laughter and speil from Disney's Haunted mansion!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

For some reason, I don't really relate music to Halloween readily. Unless there was a song that happened to be really popular during Oct but can't think of one. I even went through the top 40 charts and nothing really conjured an image.

Theme to "Halloween" does..only because I watch it every year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How about "This is Halloween" from the Nightmare Before christmas?

This is Halloween 

SHADOW:
Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?

SIAMESE SHADOW:
Come with us and you will see
This, our town of Halloween

PUMPKIN PATCH:
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night

GHOSTS:
This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick of treat till the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody scream
In this town of Halloween

CREATURE UNDER BED:
I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red

MAN UNDER STAIRS:
I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair

CORPSES:
This is Halloween, this is Halloween

VAMPIRES:
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
In this town we call home, everyone hail to the pumpkin song

MAYOR:
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise

CORPSES:
Round that corner, man hiding in the trash can
Something's waiting now to pounce, and how you'll

HARLEQUIN DEMON, WEREWOLF, & MELTING MAN:
Scream! This is Halloween
Red 'n' black, and slimy green

WEREWOLF:
Aren't you scared?

WITCHES:
Well, that's just fine
Say it once, say it twice
Take a chance and roll the dice
Ride with the moon in the dead of night

HANGING TREE:
Everybody scream, everybody scream

HANGED MEN:
In our town of Halloween

CLOWN:
I am the clown with the tear-away face
Here in a flash and gone without a trace

SECOND GHOUL:
I am the "who" when you call, "Who's there?"
I am the wind blowing through your hair

OOGIE BOOGIE SHADOW:
I am the shadow on the moon at night
Filling your dreams to the brim with fright

CORPSES:
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
Halloween! Halloween!

CHILD CORPSE TRIO:
Tender lumpings everywhere
Life's no fun without a good scare

PARENT CORPSES:
That's our job, but we're not mean
In our town of Halloween

CORPSES:
In this town

MAYOR:
Don't we love it now?

MAYOR WITH CORPSES:
Everyone's waiting for the next surprise

CORPSES:
Skeleton Jack might catch you in the back
And scream like a banshee
Make you jump out of your skin
This is Halloween, everybody scream
Won't ya please make way for a very special guy
Our man Jack is king of the pumpkin patch
Everyone hail to the Pumpkin King

ALL:
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!

CHILD CORPSE TRIO:
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song

ALL:
La la la la, Halloween! Halloween!(etc.)


----------



## ShadowMonk

Most of the music from Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks video game but mainly the music from the living forest are of the game. Also the music from konquest mode in Mortal Kombat Deception. I'm a die hard MK an and since MK games are typically released in the fall the music from them reminds me of Halloween. Another one is the music from the Haunted levels of Donkey Kong Country 2.


----------



## skeletonowl

Let's see
ALL Misfits
Goosebumps Theme Song
Meet the Creaper-Rob Zombie
This is Halloween-Marilyn Manson (Really good cover!)
Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult
And some stuff I don't remember


----------



## chubacabra

I agree skeletonowl, I love the Manson cover of This is Halloween

Also, The Kids Who Wanna Play With The Dead and The Chainsaw Buffet by Lordi are my picks


----------



## Nightwing

A few from my "Haunted Halloween Classics" cd that I make evey year:

Frankenstein
Hells Bells
Feed My Frankenstein
Hocus Pocus
Stranglehold
Running with The Devil
Widowmaker
Shake The Devil
Paranoid
Brain Damage
Highway To Hell 
Flirtin' with Disaster
Lunatic Fringe


----------



## 2dragon

Anything Rob Zombie or switchblade symphony


----------



## RoxyBlue

Music by Midnight Syndicate - we use it as background for our Halloween set up.


----------



## TNBrad

OK Idon't think I saw this one listed. I work for GAC and there is the country video for Willy Nelson's "Grave Digger"


----------



## DeathTouch

Not sure who wrote this, but I like "Did you ever see a dream walking." It was on "The Lady in White."


----------

